# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  Διάφορα Πραγματάκια

## pas2007

1. πολυμηχάνημα Canon MX395 20€ 
2. Adsl Pstn Router Belkin Surf N300 Wireless N Router 15€
3.  port Switch D-Link DES-1008D  8€
4. Olympia Walkie Talkie 1120  15€
5. CCFL Tester αχρησιμοποίητο 10€
6.  Laptop DDR3 RAM Samsung SoDimm 2GB 1600MHz 1Rx16 PC3L 12800S 11-13-C3  13€
7.  Ram 1GB PC3200 400MHZ DDR1 Kingston KVR 400X64C3A/1G 12€
8. No name Ram DDR 1GB PC3200 400MHz  10€
9. Πολυτροφοδοτικό Laptop με 8 βυσματάκια για τάσεις 12 έως 24V αχρησιμοποίητο 12€
10. Θερμόμετρο IR 10€
11. Ανεμόμετρο 15€
12. Konig Sat finder 10€
13. Φορτιστής 5V 2.4A Creative Original Με διάφορα βύσματα εξόδου κατάλληλος για όλες τις πρίζες του κόσμου 10€
14. KARCHER DDC 50 ΣΥΛΛΕΚΤΗΣ ΣΚΟΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΑΝΙ 15€
15. Ενδοσκοπική κάμερα για PC και Android 5 μέτρα 2MP 20€
16.  USB type C 4 port hub. 10€
17.  AMD Mobile Sempron CPU 3200+ 638 pin 10€

----------

